# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Arcella sp.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo dos fotos del género de amoebozoa que producen conchas o testas que es realmente lo que vemos.
Arcella se pueden encontrar en todos los biotopos de agua dulce.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Azuer (07-ene-2015),Calima (13-nov-2014),HUESITO (14-nov-2014),Los terrines (13-nov-2014),sergi1907 (13-nov-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros como tenemos un vídeo de Arcella de temporadas pasadas lo vuelvo a subir para que nos hagamos la idea mejor.




Un saludo amigos.

----------

Azuer (07-ene-2015),Los terrines (14-nov-2014)

----------

